# [DWAITAS] Paradox Diaspora - Seeking players



## Curufea (Sep 6, 2010)

Paradox Diaspora | Obsidian Portal

A PBeM/PbP game set in the universe of the Doctor Who spinoff, Faction Paradox.
*Game Rules*



*System*: Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space (DWAITAS)
*Setting*: Sometime during the new series – but in 18th  century London.  Non-native characters do not need to come up with a  backstory of how they came to be there.
*Player Knowledge*: None required
*Rules Knowledge*: None required (rules are quite simple)
*Allowed Characters*: Any race in Doctor Who (requires GM  approval), Human or variant of does not require approval. No Time Lords.   Prefer no “mindless” or drone-like races either (no Daleks, Cybermen  or infected/possessed race types)
*Notes*: Character backgrounds may be modified for plot  reasons. Game will be played online. Story Points will be awarded for  player contributions.


----------



## Curufea (Sep 15, 2010)

Update-

This game has now started, but new players or lurkers will always be welcome.


----------

